# 1/2" Shaper Spindle Router Collet



## drlarryc (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello all,
Does anyone know where I can get a 1/2" Shaper Spindle Router Collet for my Grizzly G1024 shaper? The original 1/2" spindle is still in tact. I am thinking this would save me from buying/ building a router table and another router.
Tech support at Grizzly says it is a discontinued model and is not compatible with their current "router bit spindle". Tech support also said that these machines are made for them by another company (over seas), but couldn't tell me who.
*The Grizzly part number for the discontinued router bit spindle was: G1793* (It is described in the back of my shaper manual.) 


woodworker.com lists one for a Delta; it requires a false table like the Grizzly. 
http://woodworker.com/fullpres.asp?PARTNUM=132-315&LARGEVIEW=ON

Thanks, 
Larry


----------



## lemaster63 (Oct 16, 2018)

*G1793 Collet*

I know this post is very old but did you ever find a suitable substitution for the G1793. I am faced with the same problem.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Larry’s last activity was September 2012.


----------

